# Rookie needs help edge joining large plywood sheets



## rookieWoodworker (Aug 13, 2009)

First i wanted to thank everyone for warm welcomes to lumberjocks. I am very new to woodworking and need some advice on how to edge join 3/4 thick sanded pine plywood sheets that measure 24×96. I am trying to make a basic garage storage cabinet and want to ensure its square. I do own a kreg pocket system but not sure how to set up this up since the plywood sheets are fairly large and heavy. Should i first attempt to glue and nail them before joining with the kreg? What is the easiest way to do this?


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

the best way, is probably a table saw, be sure to use an infeed and outfeed table or rollers when handeling longer pieces. Thats the way I do it, and it works great. Just use a sharp blade and make sure that your fence is parallel to the blade of the saw.

I am not to familiar with the Kreg system, so I can not help you there.

Good luck


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a little confused about your question - but if you are joining the two pieces of ply to form a corner of the cabinet - I would skip the nails altogether. The kreg pocket hole screws will do the job of connecting the pieces. As to holding the pieces in place while you drive the screws home - I generally cheat! Lay the one piece on shop floor and up against the wall. Use the wall to hold the other piece up so that all you have to do is drive the screw. Works for me.

If you ran your ply through the table saw to get down to the 24" size, if your fence is properly set you should be close enough to square to do the job. You can use a framing square to check.

As for drilling the pocket holes - such a large piece is easily managed by setting up a holding system of sorts. You'll have to play around with it - but if your kreg jig is mounted on a ply base you should be able to do it.

Hope this helps in some small way.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Betsy is right about the pocket hole system. Mine is mounted and I routinely cut pockets in material of the size you are using.


----------



## rookieWoodworker (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you Betsy! I apologize for my confusing explanation but my woodworking skills are even below the beginner level that I have difficulty in finding the correct terms to describe what I am trying to accomplish. However, your explanation nailed it right on the dot. I just was not sure what was the easiet way to set up the the plywood sheets to ensure its square to enable me to use the kreg. I also wanted if anyone has used the kreg to join such large, heavy pieces of plywood. When you use a wall to lean it up against, what do you use to brace it as i think it would tip over. Thanks for all your help! This site rocks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good advise from the other guys. One way to make taller cabinets is to make two separate cabinets and one face frame to join them together. I think kreg or you tube has a video showing how to use you kreg pocket jig on cabinets.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10113&filter=clamp%20it

You might check this out from Rockler's website. It may help you to keep the pieces lined up. Sorry, I tried to just copy the picture, but couldn't get it done.


----------



## rookieWoodworker (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Jim. I might just try that. Does anyone else have any methods/jigs to set up heavy pieces of plywood for joining?


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

If you have a router you may want to think about running a rabbet along one of the pieces of plywood that way you can add some glue to the joint…but then again I am also a newbie so what do I know!


----------

